# Best Toilets/Value?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Just curious what ya'll think the best over-all toilets are out there to recommend to customers.

I've typically used a Gerber Avalanche, however I've been looking into the Champion 4 Max.

Wanting to have a good set of toilets to recommend for either high or low end.

I know Costco has some pretty reasonable toilets too but not sure what brand they are, though I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tounces said:


> Just curious what ya'll think the best over-all toilets are out there to recommend to customers.
> 
> I've typically used a Gerber Avalanche, however I've been looking into the Champion 4 Max.
> 
> ...


Champion 4 should say something...

What was it with the Champion 1-3?:whistling2:

My choice is Toto or, go get your own and the warrantee is on you...


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have had good luck with kohler cimarron and wellworth. it might be my area but the customers are happy.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've only installed a handful of Toto Drake. I know they're good toilets, I just don't think they're all that much better than Gerber Avalanche, plus Gerber is easier for me to get.
I prefer Gerber pressure assist, Avalanche and Viper.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

We prefer Gerber Viper. I recently installed one in my own bathroom and I am satisfied.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have seen a few totos but i have never seen a gerber. i wouldnt know where to get one. it comes down to location and what works for you and what you can get.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Champion 4 should say something...
> 
> What was it with the Champion 1-3?:whistling2:
> 
> My choice is Toto or, go get your own and the warrantee is on you...


I'm trying to figure out if you actually know that Champion is bad, or you're just harping on the numbers


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Well Gerber Viper is $309 around here. That's really expensive for a toilet. And it has that number 3 design I don't really like. 

Toto is only $190 and looks like a better design. Though that's standard height round.

By comparison I can get a Gerber Avalanche for $195 from a local plumbing shop, that's ADA elongated.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Toto Eco Drake. Awesome toilet. I only install another brand if the customer insists.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Generally I install ProFlow, but since Ferg's switched manufactures, quality has gone way down. The Cimarron is a good toilet, and works good, expensive as all get out. Good for us, bad for homeowners... almost impossible to plunge. I've had more than one customer pissed at me for putting one in from my recommendation due to this. Two that I can't stand are American (Mexico) Standard and Mansfield... Mansfield being the bottom of the barrel, IMHO.

I'm going to have to watch this thread... need a new brand myself.

I just changed out a Jacuzzi last week... what a POS!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

What is your option on Penguin toilets. They are making a big push in my area. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTH3Wpqi990 - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> What is your option on Penguin toilets. They are making a big push in my area.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTH3Wpqi990 - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


Crap to fix a problem that doesn't exist...

Today's low consumption toilets don't overflow when clogged unless they are flushed multiple times or are in need of repair...

Get a good toilet instead...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tounces said:


> I'm trying to figure out if you actually know that Champion is bad, or you're just harping on the numbers


They have had a "few" problems and on their 4th redesign they are getting much closer to being a good toilet...

I'll only install Am Std if they are customer supplied and a warning to the customer that if the product is defective they will be paying to change it out again...

That flush tower was amazing...:laughing:


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I like the gerbers but they are harder to find here. If a customer doesn't want to spend much I get a western. I've had a couple of bad ones but overall had really good luck with them.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Tounces said:


> Well Gerber Viper is $309 around here. That's really expensive for a toilet. And it has that number 3 design I don't really like.
> 
> Toto is only $190 and looks like a better design. Though that's standard height round.
> 
> By comparison I can get a Gerber Avalanche for $195 from a local plumbing shop, that's ADA elongated.


Are you sure about the Viper being more expensive than the Avalanche? The Avalanche is an upgrade to the Viper.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> Are you sure about the Viper being more expensive than the Avalanche? The Avalanche is an upgrade to the Viper.


Well, keep in mind that's comparing I believe it was home depot to a local plumbing shop.

I don't know if the local shop sells the viper....they sell the Avalanche and one other design I Believe, but not Viper. Oh - Maxwell.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i have had good luck with kohler cimarron and wellworth. it might be my area but the customers are happy.


I have both of those in my home for the last few years and they flush great and are great quality.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Confession time. I had a customer who remodeled his 1/2 bath and I snagged the Kohler stool and matching pedestal lav (I HATE those things), probably $750-$900 my cost. The stool double flushes. I'm fine with that. The more water that goes down the drain, the better IMHO... especially with clay tile.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

*Gerber* is the best bang for the buck hands down.

Maxwell SE with the 3" flush valve is cheap and will flush almost as good as the Viper.
Viper is a solid toilet. Never had a problem.
Avalanche performs as well as a Drake if not better.

*Kohler is crap*. Never thought I'd say that. They totally screwed up with the refill tube mount. After a couple years the hose expands, then comes off the mount and either sprays water on the floor or dumps into the tank leaving the bowl with insufficient water refill after the flush. Result is that the toilet "doesn't flush right," and you have to flush it again. There is a retrofit that they sell at Home Crappo for the Class 5/6 flush towers. 

*American Standard is garbage*. I agree with Redwood on the Champion 4. Why so many versions? Same with Kohler Class 5/6. Every time I have a call with a newer toilet that is giving trouble it is a Kohler or Am Stand.

*Proflo is crap too*. Made by Briggs. Never liked them. Remember that Vaccuity model? garbage.

Gerber or Toto or go get your own at your own risk.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone here remember te american Standard Vent a away closet???


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Wall hung tank with back inlet?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Ferguson's Proflo is fine for cheap rental unit toilet. I always recommend a kohler or Toto for replacement model in a customers own home. Never experienced problems with the cimarron or the Wellworth. A/S has not impressed me. And yeah Redwood, I loved the tower that would thump down so hard that it resonated throughout the house!! The gerber is not readily available here.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Anyone here remember te american Standard Vent a away closet???


 We pulled one out a couple of months ago after the elderly homeowner searched for months for repair parts. Even A.S. couldn't help him. He did not want to remove his beloved toilet. Installed a Toto and soon after replaced the rest of the toilets with Totos.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I called my salesman 3 or4 years ago to have a Toto delivered to my house and he offered an American Standard Champion for free instead. After a few months I called and had him send another as the 1st one was terrible. Same with the 2nd one, terrible flushing action. That's 2 free toilets removed and thrown in the dumpster. I would be embarrassed if my new product was being trashed.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> We pulled one out a couple of months ago after the elderly homeowner searched for months for repair parts. Even A.S. couldn't help him. He did not want to remove his beloved toilet. Installed a Toto and soon after replaced the rest of the toilets with Totos.


Hmmm.... I think repair parts are still available aftermarket, but for the cost, it's not worth saving the toilet unless it's an odd color they want to keep for some reason.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> We pulled one out a couple of months ago after the elderly homeowner searched for months for repair parts. Even A.S. couldn't help him. He did not want to remove his beloved toilet. Installed a Toto and soon after replaced the rest of the toilets with Totos.


Therezs a place in nw Chicagoland have parts for them.. I've seen it on the shelf.. quite dusty..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> Hmmm.... I think repair parts are still available aftermarket, but for the cost, it's not worth saving the toilet unless it's an odd color they want to keep for some reason.


Yep!

scroll down the page at this link....

or here by model...

But replacement is cost effective unless color match is critical as stated by Letterrip...


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

So, thus far the only toilet I haven't seen anyone remark badly on is Gerber.

That being said I wouldn't touch a Maxwell, but the Avalanche is good.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Tounces said:


> So, thus far the only toilet I haven't seen anyone remark badly is Gerber.
> 
> That being said I wouldn't touch a Maxwell, but the Avalanche is good.


there are literally about 10 different maxwells. some are crap, some are awesome. you have make sure you know what you are getting.

Viper is a good value.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Drumma Plumma said:


> there are literally about 10 different maxwells. some are crap, some are awesome. you have make sure you know what you are getting.
> 
> Viper is a good value.


Do all of the Maxwells have that stupid "3-Shaped" drain though?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

American Standard is absolute garbage. The first generation cimmaron was a good toilet with a large footprint, so it was good for covering the old footprint. I install the Western brand, but I replace the flapper with the blue Toto flapper.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use a Gerber Viper in the kids bathroom....it has stopped up. I have an Avalanche in our bathroom.....never stopped up. I'd use them if they went with a different supplier but unfortunantly there's only one game in town. 

So now I use an Icera Riose toilet. 

Pros
the box and packaging is bulletproof....styrofoam 360 degree packaging
the seat is included and the rubber under the bolt caps will keep the seat from sliding around
flange bolt caps are the regular style or a decorative chrome that matches the handle(both caps are included)
look is upscale.....I'd kinda think it can fit in a upscale resturant
The seat seems high quality, contoured plastic type
bowl wash seemed good but not sure

Cons
The packaging.....the box is huge and takes up alot of room. The box is heavy cardboard and doesn't lend itself for easy breakdown
no 10" rough


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Icera Riose Toilet looks expensive as heck from what I see online, like over $300. 

Also it's a one piece?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

They have both 1 piece and 2 piece.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Why not install a Toto Neorest in every bathroom? Would give us all something to do.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

How much are you buying the Icera's for though?

I can get an Avalanche, Comfort Height elongated, for around $195 with contractor pricing. Seat is an extra 15 bucks about.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Tounces said:


> How much are you buying the Icera's for though?
> 
> I can get an Avalanche, Comfort Height elongated, for around $195 with contractor pricing. Seat is an extra 15 bucks about.


Me too. Sounds like Gerber hasn't caught on in Cali quite like it has in the Midwest and other parts of the country though.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I get it cheaper then that.....with the toilet seat.


----------

